# Orange Mobile



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi I do not have any Orange Mobile network cover in Altea,does anyone has this problem ? We are thinking of changing network does anyone has advice of reliable ones ?

Thanks,Celia


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

celia50 said:


> Hi I do not have any Orange Mobile network cover in Altea,does anyone has this problem ? We are thinking of changing network does anyone has advice of reliable ones ?
> 
> Thanks,Celia


 having used pretty much them all I find that orange tends to be the worst one. Some of the other piggyback networks which offer better value including Simyo, Amena & Mas Movil all use the Orange network so be careful. I tend to find that the Vodafone network is the best in Spain for service coverage and reliability. Vodafone themselves now offer very good range of new tariffs which are more like the tariffs we are used to in the UK – you pay a monthly amount and get inclusive minutes and messages etc. This is something that has been a longtime coming in Spain. Indeed, I am in the middle of moving back to Vodafone and I'm getting a tariff which is costing about €35 a month but includes unlimited Internet, telephone calls and messages so for me this will prove great value.

If you are a very light user than I can highly recommend Pepephone who use the Vodafone network but offer some exceptionally good rates. Their contract prices start from just one cent a minute for your calls and I have been with them for a great deal of time. The only reason that I am now switching back to Vodafone is to take advantage of the new "red" tarif they are offering


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Steve,I am also looking for prepaid sim for my iPad,we used to be able to connect to club nautico but now only available on Wipzona which is ok for visitors.

Must check out the nearest Vodaphone,when we first joined Orange the two chicas were not helpful being new in their job.

I need to check our contract with Orange before any change,Movistar was a nightmare when we decided to leave and it took quite a while of months before we could 

connect to Orange.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its strange because I had Vodaphone before and changed to MasMovil who use Orange a year or so ago. I dont have any real problems with the reception at all


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Its strange because I had Vodaphone before and changed to MasMovil who use Orange a year or so ago. I dont have any real problems with the reception at all


 I guess it depends on the area like many things – here I have and emergency phone which is on SIMYO which obviously runs on the Orange network and although I get a signal it is very weak. If I drive into the local village there is no signal whatsoever but with my Vodafone one I have full signal. Likewise I tend to find that in many rural areas around here there is no service on the Orange network.

I've heard about movistar also very different stories depending on areas – many people say that their service is excellent whereas others tell me that the service is very hit and miss. I have researched one or two independent comparison websites in Spain and they don't generally red orange very well which reflects my personal experience but obviously if yours is working fine than happy days


----------

